
The strangest Google search result I have ever seen - coldcode
Search for &quot;swiftui combine image download&quot; limited to the past 24 hrs. There are thousands of entries, most on websites not devoted to programming, and all forward to hard coded IP addresses. Many have .it and .pl (but also others) domains. The search snippet appears to be useful information but clicking on the link forwards to the IP addresses. I have no clue what&#x27;s going on. This seems like a weird hack, or Google is having some strange issue.
======
aww_dang
This was probably published by automated content generation tools.

~~~
coldcode
To random urls that google indexed and then clicking on them went to a dead IP
address. Most of the domains themselves are dead (one should a huge page of
Tiktok text).

